# 3 week site survey in Sept, but where to go in Phils????



## Wishingtostart (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm planning my first fact finding trip to the Phils in Sept or Oct of this year with a goal of relocating in Dec 2016. I plan to have about three weeks to hit some possible locales. My question is, "What cities/towns should I try to include in my three week site visit?". I'm averse to Mindanao and also not crazy about the thought on living in Metro Manila. 

I've seen some videos of Cebu, Dumaguete, and IloIlo, that make each of these places look interesting. 

I'm hoping someone here may be able to suggest several cities to check out that may be reasonable to do in a three week period? From my research, it seems to me that the areas around Cebu are likely the best fit, though I'm not even sure about that. 

Luckily, when I finally make the move, I plan to travel light enough to relocate if need be. My budget could be up to about $2k per month if necessary. I'm single and 50 y/o and once I move there would want to be within easy reach of markets, places to eat, other expats perhaps, and a decent gym. 

Thanks again for your help.

- Rich


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Wishingtostart said:


> I'm planning my first fact finding trip to the Phils in Sept or Oct of this year with a goal of relocating in Dec 2016. I plan to have about three weeks to hit some possible locales. My question is, "What cities/towns should I try to include in my three week site visit?". I'm averse to Mindanao and also not crazy about the thought on living in Metro Manila.
> 
> I've seen some videos of Cebu, Dumaguete, and IloIlo, that make each of these places look interesting.
> 
> ...


3 weeks isn't much time. I've been here for yrs and still looking my ideal place. Welcome


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Wishingtostart said:


> My budget could be up to about $2k per month if necessary. I'm single and 50 y/o and once I move there would want to be within easy reach of markets, places to eat, other expats perhaps, and a decent gym.


People knock it down but Angeles City can fit a lot of that bill.


----------



## Wishingtostart (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks, I'd not considered Angeles City because as you mentioned, how much people knock it down. I'll try to keep an open mind. If I plan well, I think I could see Cebu, Bacolad, and Iloilo fairly easily in three weeks. Dumaguete is a little further afield. Wondering if there's any other cities in this region that might be better choices for one reason or another? It looks like regional air and/or ferry should be easy enough.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Wishingtostart said:


> Thanks, I'd not considered Angeles City because as you mentioned, how much people knock it down. I'll try to keep an open mind. If I plan well, I think I could see Cebu, Bacolad, and Iloilo fairly easily in three weeks. Dumaguete is a little further afield. Wondering if there's any other cities in this region that might be better choices for one reason or another? It looks like regional air and/or ferry should be easy enough.


As stated, Angeles is an okay place if you are not set on being at the beach. It is inland but the city itself has much to offer as long as you stay away from or extremely careful in the red light dist of Fields Ave in Balibago, Angeles.
There are great areas outside of Angeles in the country that are still just a few minutes ride to the malls etc.

Best place I know of though to have everything all in one area AND where it is safe is the area at Subic Bay here on Luzon Island. 
The Subic Bay Chamber of Commerce site has loads of info on the living conditions and what's available there. Once you see and spend time at Subic Bay, everything else is less than 2nd best.


Jet Lag

PS. Be sure to go to your profile and fill in the "to and from" countries so the appropriate flags show on each of your posts


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

You may want to start by researching Skyscraper City. One can spend hours on this site researching virtually every PI town, province, area etc. on current and future projects, tourist areas, etc.. 

Cities, Places, Travel and Geography - SkyscraperCity

Folks will often say the best place to live is where they live or where they are moving to, etc. I guess that's human nature. 

Your Site survey plan is a good idea. I've traveled many areas in the PI and you will find that each has it's Pros/Cons.

I chose to live in La Union. Close enough to AC & Manila. Alot of Expats live in San Fernando, Bauang, San Juan, Bacnotan, Aringay, Caba, etc. Attractions here are the many resorts along the coasts. 2 malls. Lorma Hospital. The Junction, (Poro Point), San Juan, and Bauang have bars for nightlife. Baguio City is about an hour and a half away. Hundred Islands is less than 3 hours away. The mountains reduce the effects of Typhoons. A constant ocean breeze (no pollution). TPLEX access is 80km away and will be less than that when a closer on ramp will open soon. 

You may want to consider the La Union area as one of your Site Survey visits.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Wishingtostart said:


> Thanks, I'd not considered Angeles City because as you mentioned, how much people knock it down. I'll try to keep an open mind. If I plan well, I think I could see Cebu, Bacolad, and Iloilo fairly easily in three weeks. Dumaguete is a little further afield. Wondering if there's any other cities in this region that might be better choices for one reason or another? It looks like regional air and/or ferry should be easy enough.


If you are thinking of Cebu, Bacolad and Iloilo you with likely be passing through Dumageute to get from Cebu to Bacolad.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Laguna area, low cost living and yes there's malls and large grocery stores, pool resorts and natural spa's. There's an expat community in Pagsanjan Laguna, if you require a more city and SM mall area then Calamba Laguna. Your living next to fresh (Laguna de Bay) water so you can have your own jet matic or water source. So in a nutshell Laguna is the spot the Philippine citizen travels (affordable) for vacation, many have families here.

There's a couple of expats on this forum that live close to me also, one lives in San Pablo Laguna and the other in Los Banos Laguna (University here) and the buko pies.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Laguna area, low cost living and yes there's malls and large grocery stores, pool resorts and natural spa's. There's an expat community in Pagsanjan Laguna, if you require a more city and SM mall area then Calamba Laguna. Your living next to fresh (Laguna de Bay) water so you can have your own jet matic or water source. So in a nutshell Laguna is the spot the Philippine citizen travels (affordable) for vacation, many have families here.
> 
> There's a couple of expats on this forum that live close to me also, one lives in San Pablo Laguna and the other in Los Banos Laguna (University here) and the buko pies.


And don't forget ar2uro across from burger king ..in Santa Rosa Laguna where life is beautiful and u can get it your way!!!!


----------



## Wishingtostart (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you for all the great detail and thoughts. I definitely can expand my options for seeing locations in September. I had initially planned to start my trip in Cebu, but with the info here, I am fairly sure that I'll go round trip to Manila and then try to see as many of the Luzon Province cities mentioned here as possible before I head South to areas closer Cebu and Western Visayas.

When I relocate for good, I'll be traveling light and won't secure long term residence initially, but rather month-to-month which will allow flexibility to move within the country. Your comments were exactly the kind of info that I was hoping to get so as I get into the details of planning my initial trip, I can make a sensible plan. Thanks again, Rich


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

If it were me I would first think where I want to live in terms of land, do I want a place by the beach or something urban? Do I have to have malls and the like nearby or do I enjoy a more mountain type of life. If I can determine these types of things then I can better make a decision. I have a home near Bacolod and personally if you like beach life that's not the spot. From what I hear Cebu can be pretty crowded but there are a lot expats there. For me I would put in a visit to Dumaguete on the top of my list, it seems to have the best of worlds, beach life along with decent social life. Good Luck in your hunt.


----------



## Wishingtostart (Jul 4, 2014)

Lanhawk, Thanks for the great advice regarding urban, vs. country/mountains, or beach preferences. I've generally lived in larger cities and am more comfortable in that environment. With some of the comments here, I think it's a good choice to look in areas North and South of Metro Manila, including Metro Manila and then head South to Dumaguete, Iloilo, and Bacolad. 

At this point, I'm studying how I'll travel North and South of Metro Manila. Is it reasonable to rent a car and drive from perhaps San Fernando through some of the cities en route to Quezon City, Angeles City, then South of Metro Manila to the cities in the Laguna de Bay area? It appears that the Luzon Expressway serves the route well. Does driving seem reasonable? I think that if my GPS works, then driving should allow me to explore at my pace and take excursions. Is driving a rental car not advisable? Perhaps there are better ways to get around these areas such as bus service? Are there greatly increased personal safety issues of driving a rental car? Thanks all very mush again.....I really appreciate your comments and advice.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I think it could be done with a rental car but won't be cheap and what would prevent me.

Others will chime in I'm sure how dangerous traffic is and such but you sound like an adventurous guy.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bus with AC, movies and WiFi*



Wishingtostart said:


> Lanhawk, Thanks for the great advice regarding urban, vs. country/mountains, or beach preferences. I've generally lived in larger cities and am more comfortable in that environment. With some of the comments here, I think it's a good choice to look in areas North and South of Metro Manila, including Metro Manila and then head South to Dumaguete, Iloilo, and Bacolad.
> 
> At this point, I'm studying how I'll travel North and South of Metro Manila. Is it reasonable to rent a car and drive from perhaps San Fernando through some of the cities en route to Quezon City, Angeles City, then South of Metro Manila to the cities in the Laguna de Bay area? It appears that the Luzon Expressway serves the route well. Does driving seem reasonable? I think that if my GPS works, then driving should allow me to explore at my pace and take excursions. Is driving a rental car not advisable? Perhaps there are better ways to get around these areas such as bus service? Are there greatly increased personal safety issues of driving a rental car? Thanks all very mush again.....I really appreciate your comments and advice.


I'd take the bus it's cheap and you won't have to worry about the meter running, they have buses with AC, WiFi, Movies so all you have to do is plan out your stops or just get off the hwy and when your ready again get back on a bus traveling South or North, some won't be equipped with all the perc's. 

Make sure to get plenty of small bills and change or traveling like this can add up, most can't break 50 peso's or so they claim it add's up, banks don't give out change so good luck there, I get my change from the "Wetting" or numbers(2 numbers picked) gambling men or women so if you have in-laws or contacts here they know what I'm talking about and you can get plenty of small bills and 5-10 peso coins, give them a tip.

Once you get to your hotel you can ? it starts to add up all the costs of travel even those tricycle guys are real entrepreneurs and your known as "Jackpot", riding jeepeny's is another route but there again you need to know where your going and they crammed like sardines. Asking questions will get you no answer's and even if they know the answer you won't get much of a response...hey it's the Philippines.

Best to plan your route online and if you have in-laws living in some of the area's they could be of assistance helping you find things. :eyebrows:


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I'd take the bus it's cheap and you won't have to worry about the meter running, they have buses with AC, WiFi, Movies so all you have to do is plan out your stops or just get off the hwy and when your ready again get back on a bus traveling South or North, some won't be equipped with all the perc's.
> 
> Make sure to get plenty of small bills and change or traveling like this can add up, most can't break 50 peso's or so they claim it add's up, banks don't give out change so good luck there, I get my change from the "Wetting" or numbers(2 numbers picked) gambling men or women so if you have in-laws or contacts here they know what I'm talking about and you can get plenty of small bills and 5-10 peso coins, give them a tip.
> 
> ...


I load up on small bills at the airport money changer window at bag claim.

Buses are a good idea once you figure out where to catch them?

If you find a trike driver you like with a nice sidecar you can get his text number and work out a deal for him to be on call for you. 

If you have a local base you can rent a motorbike for 300P a day for excursions around town, another option.

We spend too much on local transportation when there, wish I had the bucks to have a PI car for our visits. Costs too I know but less hassle.


----------



## Wishingtostart (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Mcalleyboy and Cvgtpc1 on the bus advice and how to get small bills and use trikes to then get around locally and even hire/have on-call for a day or longer. Makes a lot of sense. I can definitely see how small bills is a necessity in conducting these transactions. I'm aware of the numbers tables and never realized, but it makes sense that they'd be able to provide small bills for a tip. 

I'm really getting excited about going and frankly can't wait to live my life at my own pace for a while. I just can't imagine continuing to live the rest of my life exclusively in the Western world. There's a lot more to see and do.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Though I live in Leyte, I always thought that Angeles City was the place to start, its in the north and from there you can move south...also has Clark AFB (at least what use to be) and you should be able to make connecting flights...bus or whatever...Angeles offers a lot of what you want...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

colemanlee said:


> Though I live in Leyte, I always thought that Angeles City was the place to start, its in the north and from there you can move south...also has Clark AFB (at least what use to be) and you should be able to make connecting flights...bus or whatever...Angeles offers a lot of what you want...


Has a great VFW also if you're former military but that's not required to go in, have some refreshments and pick some brains.


----------

